# I'm the anxious insecure one now... Why?



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

dsdjhfkjsdhfkjAHDFJKLSA


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

This is not meant to sound patronizing in any way but do you think you may be perimenopausal? Anxiety is a common symptom and with anxiety comes lots of confused and fuzzy thinking. Are you getting enough sleep? We can't think straight on poor sleep.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Could be mid-life. Hormones. My first pregnancy triggered mine into high gear, and it never got better since, but it was always there a little. 

Medication saved me. I was always worried, needlessly. I couldn't make choices, I had panic and overthink everything. With meds I'm just me and can function like normal. You'd be amazed when the weight comes off you. 

The criteria my dr goes by is - is my anxiety disrupting my life. If yes, try meds. 

I tried natural methods. I wish I had just gone on and stayed on meds. It wasn't worth the time I spent miserable trying to will power and walk and journal my way through it. It's medical.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Skjddhgwahdgvlksanvs


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

DHGKSJHDFNKlsavdfA


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I’m not as knowledgeable as the women here with regard to this phenomenon, so I won’t pretend to have equally useful inputs, especially with regard to hormones. 

On the non-hormonal front, a couple things jump out at me. First is what you describe as the role reversal between you and your husband. Is it possible you’ve found his newfound self-confidence to be a threat? As you say, he either is completely secure in the marriage or he doesn’t care if he loses you. He probably does care very much, but if you perceive that to be the case, that can be very unsettling, especially if you’re used to being the one he can’t live without.

Second, and this is really just a broader case of what I described above, is that you seem to have reached a point in your life where you have a lot to lose. As you say, “On paper, my life is good. I've accomplished so much these last few years. I'm in the best physical, financial and educational shape I've been in in a long time. My career is going very well, too. So why all of this insecurity? It's like I'm not adjusting to these changes and these changes are POSITIVE.” It may be that you ARE actually adjusting to these changes, and not altogether in a good way. For many, the more you have to lose, the more likely you are to become insecure. It’s easy to not worry when the only way to go is up. Have you ever had everything all so well lined up before? If not, this may be new to you and you will have trouble adjusting even if all the changes are positive, or more accurately _especially _because all the changes are positive.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

A lot of mental illnesses don't come out until women are in their 30s so it could be anxiety. To start on medication though... if it were me, I would try alternative methods first before starting on meds. Your a type A control freak, that's who you are. The best thing is that you have recognized it. Now you have to put in the work to manage/control it. Look up alternative ways to deal with anxiety first, meditation, relaxation techniques etc.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

UnicornCupcake said:


> I just turned 31 so I don't THINK so. I can definitely seek a hormone test, although I had one 2 years ago for the opposite reason: I felt like I was too masculine in that I controlled my emotions very well. Like NOTHING could upset me, distract or derail me. Now? I panic if my husband doesn't text me back right away. Or I think I'm going to come into work with a write up because I can't remember doing something...
> 
> I haven't switched my birth control either and I've NEVER had a hormonal problem with it. I haven't been sleeping as well lately, no. I used to sleep like a BABY. Not that I didn't have a care int he world, but this time last year I just felt so in control. Sleep was so peaceful.


AT 31 you can't possibly have a MLC. I would suggest some counseling to try and find out the roots of why you feel like this.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

SKDHGKSANCLA<Ca


----------

